
The Linux Programming Interface - fogus
http://www.man7.org/tlpi/index.html#ordering
======
jgrahamc
My short review of this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R5XJW6NQUUKSR/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R5XJW6NQUUKSR/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1593272200&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=)

~~~
mattyb
Thanks for the review! I ordered it yesterday after reading your review. It
arrives today.

------
DanielBMarkham
1550 pages and 60 bucks.

Wow. Must be some kind of book.

I've been reading as much as I can about Linux over the last month, but I'm
not sure I have the sixty bucks or the time to go through that much material.
Sounds like a great reference book, though. I'm putting it on my list. Sounds
like something I could use.

Is it just me, or over the last ten years or so computer books have become
these huge everything-but-the-kitchen-sink monsters? I was reading a book last
week -- it wasn't so good -- when I realized the author had just taken the API
spec, made an outline, and then fluffed up the content with lots of sample
code, tables, and lists. Made for a great encyclopedia, but not much in thee
way of I'll-hold-your-hand-while-you-learn-this.

~~~
silentbicycle
While it seems like programming books are sold by weight, these days, it makes
a certain amount of sense for a book like this (or Steven's _Advanced
Programming in the Unix Environment_) - it's a detailed reference for Unix's
rather large API. It'd probably be better in multiple volumes, though.

There _are_ some good, short programming books. (Many of them were co-written
by Brian Kernighan.)

------
notaddicted
It looks great. I'm dying for an ebook. Technical books stack up so quickly.

~~~
yummyfajitas
If a DRM free ePub is sold, I'll take out my credit card immediately.

Not a big fan of dead tree format, I don't like books that don't fit in my
pocket.

~~~
zcid
As a reference book, I would much rather have a physical copy than have to
piss around with the electronic version. An ebook might be nice as a backup
for travel, but I would mostly be referencing this in my office anyway.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Even as a reference book, I find the ability to read it on my cellphone
useful. I've can either waste my 10 minute light rail ride browsing
pics.reddit.copm or I can learn the existence of a few system calls that might
be useful someday.

The ability to search is also nice.

------
ludwigvan
This led me to the already mentioned APUE book, written by Stevens. I was
saddened by his loss at a yound age of 48.
[http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/2000/09/01/rich_stev...](http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/2000/09/01/rich_stevens)

That article led me to this:

[http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/1999/11/30/lions/ind...](http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/1999/11/30/lions/index.html)
which is another fantastic read.

You can read about Lions' efforts here: Lions' Commentary on UNIX 6th Edition,
with Source Code
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions_Commentary_on_UNIX_6th_Ed...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions_Commentary_on_UNIX_6th_Edition,_with_Source_Code)

<http://tinyurl.com/2k9rwr> (If the link above doesn't work)

The commentary is available as a PDF file here:
<http://www.lemis.com/grog/Documentation/Lions/book.pdf>

------
meinhimmel
The sample chapters look great, and given the creator I'm sure the book is
amazing. Unfortunately, I don't have $60 to spend right now on it. I'm saving
the link though for when I do.

------
HenryR
We have a copy at the office. It's fantastic at first glance - beautifully
produced, well laid out, clearly written and sensibly organised.

------
silentbicycle
How does this compare to _Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment, 2nd
ed._ by Stevens? (Aside from being specific to Linux)

~~~
mattyb
This review compares the two:

<http://www.amazon.com/review/R1886YLT8PR55U>

The dearth of exercises disappoints me, so I'll probably read APUE also.

~~~
silentbicycle
Saw that (but thanks), wondering if anybody here has both and could expand on
it. I have and love APUE, especially since it isn't Linux-specific. To what
extent would TLPI be relevant for (say) BSD?

------
Dobbs
I read on some blog that soon the ebook version will be out. Also it stated
that No Starch would be giving the ebook away with purchase of the book.

I know this is exactly the type of book I've been looking for over the last
few months. As soon as the book+ebook version is up you have my money.

------
blub
I've been following this book for many months. Quite expensive. I wonder
if/when it will be available on Safari.

~~~
scott_s
I think $60 is quite reasonable for a book of this scope and size - certainly
if it lives up to the reviews I read, particularly jgrahamc's. I'm surprised
it's not closer to $100 - the market for this book is small and it's quite
large, even for a technical book.

~~~
blub
It really is 99$. Now I've noticed that Amazon is giving a significant
discount.

